

President Obama: new Form 1099 rules are "probably counterproductive" - grellas
http://www.startuplawblog.com/?p=565

======
devmonk
Although, I'm quite aware it would cause a lot of accountants and government
workers to have to look for new careers, they could solve this problem with
the following hammer:

<http://www.fairtax.org/site/PageServer?pagename=about_main>

~~~
hga
The Fair Tax is a clear political loser (as demonstrated in the elections a
few days ago), as people _know_ there's absolutely no way it will replace the
income tax, no matter what its proponents say.

I'm not even sure starting with the repeal of 16th Amendment would be enough
(the Supremes aren't sufficiently trustworthy), but any proposed
implementation of the Fair Tax is a non-stater until at minimum that's done.

------
gaoshan
This would suck! I'd have to send 1099's to so many office supply and
computing supply companies it would be ridiculous. Then again, I could hire my
12 year old son to do the work and pay him a rate fat enough to drive my taxes
down... hmmmm.

